# Stocking a 16 Gallon (tall) aquarium...



## ToFish (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, Everyone

I'm getting a few mixed opinions. Some say 'one inch of fish per gallon...' rule, which I know is too generalized, but others also say that bottom feeders shouldn't be counted at all for bio-load (which sounds like a generalization to me as well).

So here goes. 
I have a tall 16 gallon tank which is about to finish cycling, with a Marineland Penguin 150B (with biowheel) that's good for tanks up to 30 gallons. I already put a mix of small plants inside, as well as about an inch of regular BA gravel.

I was planning on getting 3 platies, 3 guppies, 6 panda cories, a pair of honey gouramis and an Otto. 
Do you think that that is too much for this tank?

thanks!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

A 16 gallon tall might have less surface area for dissolved gases, but I could be wrong here. a tank that small would likely be fine with that filter, as it will allow for good circulation. I am unfamiliar witht he dimentions of the 16 gal tall.

the mix of fish sounds fine, but you might want to go only with one of either the platies OR the guppies (I'd go with guppies, as platies can be a bit bigger IME), Also, remember that livebearers will likely breed, and if there are enough hiding places, youll end up with more than your original group. 
also, give the otto a friend. they tend to do better in a group.

Also, honey gouramis although beautiful, can be a little shy, and may also be harder to guarantee it being fed with the 'always hungry' guppies/platies. Not always and issue, but something to watch for.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmmm, 6 C. panda.

You can put as many fish into the tank as you want AS LONG AS YOU MONITOR THE WATER AND DO WATER CHANGES ACCORDINGLY.

It's all about the water quality. If there's a lot of ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, etc. in the water column, your fish will suffer.

The 1" per gallon is a VERY simple rule and doesn't take into consideration fish girth, etc. . Whatever you decide to do, take water samples ever couple of days and act accordingly.

Good luck.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

1" per fish is a very "beginner" guide.

IMO your stocking should be fine, just make sure your DO (dissolved oxygen) is high by aerating the water either with good surface movement or an airstone.

And like Cory_dad said (with his aeons of cory knowledge), keep the water clean. Fish pee in it.


----------

